# Going to the Penn State Game?



## krwilson2

*PSU tix and travel*

What, if any, arrangements are being made to have group travel to Happy Valley this fall?


----------



## IndianaState45

There is another thread on here with that info...not sure where though.


----------



## sickamore12

*Lodging for Penn State*

I'm heading up to Penn State this year for the game against the Nittany Lions and began looking for lodging not too long ago. Ran into some major problems with the hotels... I usually go with Holiday Express but they were charging around $800 per night for a room not to mention most required 3 night minimum stays. With a group of 8 this was just going to be way too expensive and after looking at other hotels in the area they were all booked up or similar situation. Started digging and found this website *URL REMOVED* that has a bunch of houses right around Penn State's campus for way less than the hotels. I'd recommend checking it out if you're in a similar bind looking for a place to stay for the game against Penn State, probably the option we're going to go with. Cheers folks!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sickamore12 said:


> I'm heading up to Penn State this year for the game against the Nittany Lions and began looking for lodging not too long ago. Ran into some major problems with the hotels... I usually go with Holiday Express but they were charging around $800 per night for a room not to mention most required 3 night minimum stays. With a group of 8 this was just going to be way too expensive and after looking at other hotels in the area they were all booked up or similar situation. Started digging and found this website *URL REMOVED* that has a bunch of houses right around Penn State's campus for way less than the hotels. I'd recommend checking it out if you're in a similar bind looking for a place to stay for the game against Penn State, probably the option we're going to go with. Cheers folks!


Nice spam attempt.

If you would like to advertise your site, feel free to drop me a note and we can work something out.


----------



## BigBlue79

svoboda....you're funny...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BigBlue79 said:


> svoboda....you're funny...


I aim to please. I'm not sure, but I think Mr. Notre Dame thinks us Indiana State folks are stu-stu-stupid.

1) Dude links to his Penn State football rental house site and trys to make it not look like spam by coming up with some story. Nice touch with the username selection, too. 

2) Parent company is same group that rents houses for Notre Dame football weekends.

3) Dude registers today and his IP address is located in South Bend.

Pretty easy to connect the dots. I'll give it to him... sly bit of advertising.


----------



## BigBlue79

yes but not sly enough for the boda huh....yea


----------



## Bally #50

sickamore12 said:


> I'm heading up to Penn State this year for the game against the Nittany Lions and began looking for lodging not too long ago. Ran into some major problems with the hotels... I usually go with Holiday Express but they were charging around $800 per night for a room not to mention most required 3 night minimum stays. With a group of 8 this was just going to be way too expensive and after looking at other hotels in the area they were all booked up or similar situation. Started digging and found this website *URL REMOVED* that has a bunch of houses right around Penn State's campus for way less than the hotels. I'd recommend checking it out if you're in a similar bind looking for a place to stay for the game against Penn State, probably the option we're going to go with. Cheers folks!


Not surprisingly, it took me about 40 seconds to locate rooms for two in State College at $149 per night or $298 for both nights. (no 3-night minimum). Likely not in my budget but I have secured a place to stay for free in my hometown 86.5 miles away if I opt to take the $70 offer from ISU for the game ticket at PSU. Nice try Sickamore and Boda, I too was impressed with your speed in this matter.


----------



## The Chop

*Staying near Happy Valley*

What if we were able to find a house to rent outside the PSU campus?  Plenty of Delaware and Philly-ites head out to the coast (even off season).  I think it beats the Hell out of looking for rooms at the last minute.


----------



## Bally #50

The Chop said:


> What if we were able to find a house to rent outside the PSU campus?  Plenty of Delaware and Philly-ites head out to the coast (even off season).  I think it beats the Hell out of looking for rooms at the last minute.


Chop, been meaning to ask you, is that Chop as in Chopper?


----------



## The Chop

no, I play a lot of golf and I'm a real CHOP. I did talk to a friend who is going to ISU vs PSU and is staying on campus at the Nittany Lion  Inn to the tune of almost $290 a night.  You can however, walk to the game from the Inn.


----------



## Bally #50

The Chop said:


> no, I play a lot of golf and I'm a real CHOP. I did talk to a friend who is going to ISU vs PSU and is staying on campus at the Nittany Lion  Inn to the tune of almost $290 a night.  You can however, walk to the game from the Inn.


I am assuming I should know who you are, if you are a Chopper (as in LXA).


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

krwilson2 said:


> What, if any, arrangements are being made to have group travel to Happy Valley this fall?



I know of 3-4 families staying at the Comfort Suites in Altoona...back in February rooms were about $130/night for the weekend of September 3.  My understanding Altoona is about 30-40 minutes from stadium.


----------



## mas1

planning our trip to happy valley, anybody know the easiest route, depending on what i use i can come up with 4 different ways to get there


----------



## Bullfrog61

*Parking information for those driving to Penn State (Save $28 or more!)*

Here's some information on parking at the Penn State game. They charge $40 if you pay for parking a car or SUV as you drive into the lot on game day. ($80 for one-day RV parking.) But they offer a big discount if you purchase your parking permit by phone at least ten days in advance. It's $10 (plus a $2 service fee) for cars and SUV's and $40 (plus a $2 service fee) for single-day RV parking. That's a savings for $28 for cars and SUV's and $38 for one-day RV's. 

Here's the web page: 
http://www.gopsusports.com/tickets/m-footbl-parking.html

Here's the parking map: 
http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...sc_non_event/2011-ParkingMap_Stadium_0511.pdf

They state, "Parking passes purchased in advance will benefit the fan by allowing the vehicle to proceed to available parking lots that are closer to Beaver Stadium." So even though we'll get yellow lot passes, we may be able to park in even closer lots. 

*The deadline for getting the discount for our game is August 24 at 5:00 p.m., so don't miss this opportunity. Be sure to tell anyone you know that is going to the game, but doesn't regularly read these posts. * 

I look forward to seeing my fellow Sycamore fans at Beaver Stadium. Save a burger and a cold one for my wife and me. 

Go Trees! :football:


----------



## BigBlue79

This is ridiculous...80 dollar parking....what fool pays 80 for parking...even if I could afford it i still wouldn't let nobody rip me off like that....i'd walk 5 miles before I pay 80....this has to be a joke...


----------



## Callmedoc

I know Penn state has tradition buy sheesh...80 bucks to park one car?


----------



## Bullfrog61

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I know Penn state has tradition buy sheesh...80 bucks to park one car?



Their regular parking rates are very high and way more than other big colleges I've been to. But it's $40 to park one car, if you don't buy a pass in advance, not $80. $80 is for RV's. And the $10 they charge to park a car, if you do buy a pass in advance, is cheaper than some of the big colleges I've seen games at. They really don't want people to pull up and pay, I guess, and this is how they try to influence fans to pay in advance.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I know Penn state has tradition buy sheesh...80 bucks to park one car?



I believe it's $80 to park a RV at PSU.....I'm not sure, but I think it's $100.00 to park an RV at Notre Dame.

I've recently been to FL to see the last night time Space Shuttle launch, and to see that last day launch, the place that we have gone to watch the launches is right across the water from the launch pad  it's at a Marina and they have some extra terre firma space...anyway, they charge $200 a day for RV's....now this isn't football, but RV's are space eaters.....plus, if you can afford one of those tricked out $500,000.00 or more RV's ....what/s $80 or $100 dollars?


----------



## mas1

Don't forget to do this has to be done by 4:30 on the 24th.got mine today took about 5 minutes on the phone


----------



## Bullfrog61

*August 24 is the last day to get savings on parking at Penn State*

The Penn State parking pass we ordered last week arrived in the mail yesterday. That reminded me that today is the deadline to order one by phone and save $28 over paying for parking on game day for a car or SUV. You have until 5:00 p.m. (Eastern). Call Call 1-800-NITTANY (1-800-648-8269) and get your pass before it's too late. 

Go Sycamores! :football:


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

Bullfrog61 said:


> The Penn State parking pass we ordered last week arrived in the mail yesterday. That reminded me that today is the deadline to order one by phone and save $28 over paying for parking on game day for a car or SUV. You have until 5:00 p.m. (Eastern). Call Call 1-800-NITTANY (1-800-648-8269) and get your pass before it's too late.
> 
> Go Sycamores! :football:



Just got off the phone and ordered mine.  $12 pre-sale versus $40 on game day.


----------



## PSU_Nut

The deadline has passed but look for them as you approach the stadium.  You will see people holding yellow parking passes around town frequently since they raised the parking prices.  I have seen students who buy I bunch and sell the for $20 or $30.  Not a bad way to make beer money for the weekend.

  The yellow passes are general parking.  Do not over pay if a scalper tells you it is premium parking.  The premium lots are another color.  You will also sometimes see people selling them on ebay passing them off as special parking.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I looked and couldn't find anything specific, so I figured I'd see who all is going to Penn State to cheer on the Sycamores? 

I just picked up my ticket today! I'm going with a group of 6 in one of them sweet luxury van! Hope to see/meet up with some of you that will be in attendance! 

Roll Timber!


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I looked and couldn't find anything specific, so I figured I'd see who all is going to Penn State to cheer on the Sycamores?
> 
> I just picked up my ticket today! I'm going with a group of 6 in one of them sweet luxury van! Hope to see/meet up with some of you that will be in attendance!
> 
> Roll Timber!



Not sure who all is going but I know of several.  Tailgating opens at 8:00AM and I know Tailgating Tom will be there with the RV.  I'm confident he will be sending something out this week letting everyone know where to meet.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Put all of the 3 PSU travel threads into one so you guys that are lucky enought to be going can find the info that has been posted.


----------



## Bullfrog61

Bullfrog61 and the Missus will be there. Staying in Clearfield, PA. Hope to find Tom and the RV before 10:00. I'll be the one wearing Sycamore blue! 

:footballhelmet::sycamores::football:


----------



## Gotta Hav

I'm staying at the Hampton Inn...which is about a mile from the stadium....will be there Friday and Saturday night.......there are rooms still available there....if you haven't made a reservation yet.

Also, now is the time to make a reservation....    Get out on Orbitz, Hotwire, Priceline, etc. to find a room....there are some Mom and Pop places in State College that aren't on the internet..so you could drive there cold, and maybe find a place, but I wouldn't risk it.....as much as PSU fans may be belittling this game....Penn State fans are still going to show up in mass....so rooms are going to get far and few, between now and next weekend.

I'm assuming the alumni tent will be open and running, but I don't know the time?  does anyone know the details of that, or where it will be located at the stadium?  

If that information has already been posted, would someone please repost the details.  Thanks!

Also, if anyone is interested in having a drink Friday night, Saturday night, Sunday morning, or if you are going to the Alumni tent.....let me know...my cell phone number is 260 402 1954....

Go Trees!

Founding Member of the OFC.:sycamores:


----------



## TailgatinTom

*Tailgating at Penn State!*

Okay Tree people, here's the bird's eye low down on the tailgating plans.  I've been working with a wonderful person from the Indiana State Univ. Foundation(Teddy Linderman) and she has aquired a sweet location for the Sycamore fans to meet up. And I'll have to admit she did the majority of the work...alright she did it all. The location is in the Purple lot just north of the baseball field and next to Beaver Stadium. It seems like a large area so we should have plenty of room. I'll be grillin up the burgers and dogs provided by the Foundation, which is the least I could do in exchange for this saweeet parking spot.  If you'd like to bring some snack stuff (cheese,chips and the like), please do. There will beer and other liquids,but feel free to drag in your coolers.  The only downside to the situation is that is a RV ONLY lot.  So everyone will have to hoof it to the tailgate from their parking spots.  

You can pull up the location off of PSU's site or you can PM me your email and I'll send you a layout of the parking lot with our location.  That's what I have so far.  I'll post more if I get added info. Post any questions you have and I'll try to answer. Can't wait for this to happen!!  Have a safe trip!  GO TREES!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Callmedoc

Staying at the Hampton, will have to meet up with gotta!


----------



## HHISUFBFAN

Me and mas1 will be there.  I will bring lots of chips and desserts to snack on.


----------



## PSU_Nut

TailgatinTom said:


> Okay Tree people, here's the bird's eye low down on the tailgating plans.  I've been working with a wonderful person from the Indiana State Univ. Foundation(Teddy Linderman) and she has aquired a sweet location for the Sycamore fans to meet up. And I'll have to admit she did the majority of the work...alright she did it all. The location is in the Purple lot just north of the baseball field and next to Beaver Stadium. It seems like a large area so we should have plenty of room. I'll be grillin up the burgers and dogs provided by the Foundation, which is the least I could do in exchange for this saweeet parking spot.  If you'd like to bring some snack stuff (cheese,chips and the like), please do. There will beer and other liquids,but feel free to drag in your coolers.  The only downside to the situation is that is a RV ONLY lot.  So everyone will have to hoof it to the tailgate from their parking spots.
> 
> You can pull up the location off of PSU's site or you can PM me your email and I'll send you a layout of the parking lot with our location.  That's what I have so far.  I'll post more if I get added info. Post any questions you have and I'll try to answer. Can't wait for this to happen!!  Have a safe trip!  GO TREES!
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



Two tings to keep in mind.  

1.  Charcoal grills are not permitted.  So make sure you bring a propane grill.  
2.  Glasses bottles or kegs are not allowed.
3.  Beer is not sold in grocery stores/convience stores.  Beer can be bought for take out from bars and resteraunts are limited to 2 six packs at a time.  Bulk beer must be purchased from a beer distributor.  Liquor and wine can only be purchased in state owned liquor stores.  These places often have limited hours.
4.  Any child outside of the womb needs a ticket.  Strollers are not permitted inside the stadium
5.  No umbrellas are allowed in the stadium.
6.  Only soft stadium seats are allowed.  They will not allow you to bring in they hard type with a back.
7.  Bags are searched prior to going into the stadium.  Lines can be very long so try not to bring anything in with you.

Parking Map:
http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools...sc_non_event/2011-ParkingMap_Stadium_0511.pdf
General info:
http://www.gopsusports.com/tickets/m-footbl-tickets.html


----------



## TailgatinTom

Thanks PSU Nut,lots of good info for us visitors.If you are going to the game, please stop by and we can share a refreshing beverage:cheers:......can only of course!  ISU fans will be set up in the purple RV lot in spot 6215.  Hope to see you. Thanks again, from all the Sycamore fans.


----------



## thsouth

I'll be there!!  Staying at the Penn Stater.  I can't wait to hook up with Tom and the rest of the tailgate crew!  
Go Sycamores!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

thsouth said:


> I'll be there!!  Staying at the Penn Stater.  I can't wait to hook up with Tom and the rest of the tailgate crew!
> Go Sycamores!!!!



I figured you wouldn't miss this game! Safe travels, see you at the game!


----------



## Callmedoc

I Actually may not be able to attend now due to an unforeseen family thing this weekend.


----------



## nwi stater

Can only be their in Spirit!
 Will be glued to the BTN channel!!!!!

GO BLUE


----------



## Jason Svoboda

nwi stater said:


> Can only be their in Spirit!
> Will be glued to the BTN channel!!!!!
> 
> GO BLUE


Unfortunately, it looks like I'm still in the same boat. Saturday is Tanner's first XC race as he has been injured and missed the last two. I'm also hoping that the BTN doesn't pull any crap and put the Purdue game on.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like I'm still in the same boat. Saturday is Tanner's first XC race as he has been injured and missed the last two. I'm also hoping that the BTN doesn't pull any crap and put the Purdue game on.



I checked "gamefinder" on the Big Ten Network site, and as of this morning, their main game at noon on Saturday for the Indianapolis area is ISU at Penn State.  Other games were listed on their alternate channels.

Of course, that could change, but we're good for the moment...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For those of you going, where are you sitting?


----------



## thsouth

Jason Svoboda said:


> For those of you going, where are you sitting?


Comp ticket, it's hard telling.


----------



## Bullfrog61

Jason Svoboda said:


> For those of you going, where are you sitting?



It appears that for players' family members on the pass list they'll be seated in the top of the north end zone seating area. If you look at the attached image there are sections NAU to NLU. The legend for this page indicates these light purple areas are for visiting team seating. My guess is that they'll be in NLU. 

The web page http://www.gopsusports.com/tickets/stadium-reminders.html
says: 
"The VISITING TEAM WILL CALL gate is adjacent to Gate E under Section NL in the North end zone and opens one and a half (1.5) hours before kickoff."

That would put the visiting team will call window where the arrow is pointing next to the words "Seating Chart" at the bottom of the screen. 

I understand that Tom will be set up with his RV in the Purple Lot just north of the baseball field, which is on the east side of the stadium, or to the left as pictured in the attachment. 

This is only a best guess, of course. But if you're looking around the stadium for a group dressed in Sycamore blue, take a look up there first. 

Go Sycamores!


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

Bullfrog61 said:


> It appears that for players' family members on the pass list they'll be seated in the top of the north end zone seating area. If you look at the attached image there are sections NAU to NLU. The legend for this page indicates these light purple areas are for visiting team seating. My guess is that they'll be in NLU.
> 
> The web page http://www.gopsusports.com/tickets/stadium-reminders.html
> says:
> "The VISITING TEAM WILL CALL gate is adjacent to Gate E under Section NL in the North end zone and opens one and a half (1.5) hours before kickoff."
> 
> That would put the visiting team will call window where the arrow is pointing next to the words "Seating Chart" at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> I understand that Tom will be set up with his RV in the Purple Lot just north of the baseball field, which is on the east side of the stadium, or to the left as pictured in the attachment.
> 
> This is only a best guess, of course. But if you're looking around the stadium for a group dressed in Sycamore blue, take a look up there first.
> 
> Go Sycamores!



Great info, thanks!  Feel like a little kid, got my parking pass in the mail yesterday!  Will be staying at the Comfort Suites in Altoona.  Plan on arriving around 3:00PM Friday afternoon and will be looking for fellow Sycamore's to share some refreshments with!


----------



## JustAskin

Because we will be at our youngest game friday nite we will be flying in Sat. morning going to Tom's place for some social time with fellow trees, then flying back Sat. night. Looks to be a ghreat day. see everyone there.


----------



## mohoops247

Group of 6 of us are leaving at 11:00am Friday, stopping a few hours out Friday night, then making the rest of the trip early Saturday morning.  I'm not sure where we'll be sitting yet, but tickets will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Whatever you guys do, make sure you wear Royal blue. Odds are they will all be in white shirts.


----------



## PSU_Nut

Bullfrog61 said:


> It appears that for players' family members on the pass list they'll be seated in the top of the north end zone seating area. If you look at the attached image there are sections NAU to NLU. The legend for this page indicates these light purple areas are for visiting team seating. My guess is that they'll be in NLU.
> 
> The web page http://www.gopsusports.com/tickets/stadium-reminders.html
> says:
> "The VISITING TEAM WILL CALL gate is adjacent to Gate E under Section NL in the North end zone and opens one and a half (1.5) hours before kickoff."
> 
> That would put the visiting team will call window where the arrow is pointing next to the words "Seating Chart" at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> I understand that Tom will be set up with his RV in the Purple Lot just north of the baseball field, which is on the east side of the stadium, or to the left as pictured in the attachment.
> 
> This is only a best guess, of course. But if you're looking around the stadium for a group dressed in Sycamore blue, take a look up there first.
> 
> Go Sycamores!


If you see the seating chart below there is a small area in section EG that is visitor seating.  Some players parents maybe seated in that section.
http://onwardstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/2011-seating-chart.png


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> For those of you going, where are you sitting?



I'm in...

Section EEU
Row 44
Seats 18 and 20

I guess they do this thing at Penn State where....even numbered seats are in Even Numbered Rows, and odd numbered seats are in odd numbered rows...

Why?  Who knows...Go figure.

So the cool thing is........we are not in Row WTF, or Row your boat, or Row frickin' 98!!!!

:sycamores:


----------



## PSU_Nut

Gotta Hav said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Section EEU
> Row 44
> Seats 18 and 20
> 
> I guess they do this thing at Penn State where....even numbered seats are in Even Numbered Rows, and odd numbered seats are in odd numbered rows...
> 
> Why?  Who knows...Go figure.
> 
> So the cool thing is........we are not in Row WTF, or Row your boat, or Row frickin' 98!!!!
> 
> :sycamores:


Beaver Stadium is unique in that the aisle runs through the middle of the section.  You will have ODD number to the left and even number seats to the right as you face the seats.  Another unique thing is that the first 20 rows are A-U.  When they removed the track they lifted up the entire stadium and put precast concreate sections in below.  Instead of renumbering the rest of the rows they just used letters.  So row 44 is 4 rows above the upper concourse and is actually 64 rows high.   They are really nice seats.


----------



## Callmedoc

Gotta Hav said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Section EEU
> Row 44
> Seats 18 and 20
> 
> I guess they do this thing at Penn State where....even numbered seats are in Even Numbered Rows, and odd numbered seats are in odd numbered rows...
> 
> Why?  Who knows...Go figure.
> 
> So the cool thing is........we are not in Row WTF, or Row your boat, or Row frickin' 98!!!!
> 
> :sycamores:



Gotta,
Not gonna be able to make it, IOU a refreshing beverage of your choice sometime in the near future.


----------



## Gotta Hav

PSU_Nut said:


> Beaver Stadium is unique in that the aisle runs through the middle of the section.  You will have ODD number to the left and even number seats to the right as you face the seats.  Another unique thing is that the first 20 rows are A-U.  When they removed the track they lifted up the entire stadium and put precast concreate sections in below.  Instead of renumbering the rest of the rows they just used letters.  So row 44 is 4 rows above the upper concourse and is actually 64 rows high.   They are really nice seats.



From what I can tell.....I'm pretty close to being on the 50 yard line.....so heck yes..........these are primo seats!

I got'em from a buddy of mine in Fort Wayne whose son played goalie for PSU's collegiate ice hockey team...Danny's wife Cheryl, got them from the Penn State Alumni Office...or something like that....I know she just called direct to someone she knows there, and said "give me the best seats you got left, and mail 'em to me".   We're all riding together....leaving around 0730 Friday morning....Danny's son with some other college buddies bought some college bar there abour 4 years ago....after we check in to the Hotel....we're headed to the bar!  I'd tell you the name of it, but i forgot.....I just know it's popular and been there for 40 years.


----------

